# Hmmm electric fan



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would post this in the thread I thought I made about it the other day but I can't seem to find it. Maybe I dreamed I posted.

But for installing the electric fan Probably this one Would I mount it on the engine side of the radiator or on the cross bars after the first shroud.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

you did ... here: the old thread 

that kit is basically the fan and controller i was talking about.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what do I mount the fan to?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is mounted on the engine side of the radiator.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

does it mount directly to the radiator on the engine side?

How does it get the temperature?

Do I have to fabricate brackets


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

doesnt it mount facing the motor directly? what cfm are you running jamesz ? do you have any problems in traffic?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> doesnt it mount facing the motor directly? what cfm are you running jamesz ? do you have any problems in traffic?


See that's what I thought. It would go in the general position that the original one did. Mounting to the crossbars that go right behind the intake.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It will mount directly, you can either use the plastic strips that will come with the unit and run them through the radiator and mount it that way, or you can custom build brakets. Buy a thermostat and install it (usually it is not included with the fan but listed next to it).


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> doesnt it mount facing the motor directly? what cfm are you running jamesz ? do you have any problems in traffic?


It is a pull fan it pulls the air through the radiator and then toward the engine. I don't recall what CFM I am running (It was inside the recommended cfm rate for a 3.0 litre engine) and I don't have any issues in traffic.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

the one I posted a link for says it has a thermostatic control. But what would it mount into to detect the temp


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> See that's what I thought. It would go in the general position that the original one did. Mounting to the crossbars that go right behind the intake.


Electric fans don't produce enough CFMs to put them near the original location. The fan is there to pull air through the radiator in order for an electric fan to do this it must be placed on the radiator.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> the one I posted a link for says it has a thermostatic control. But what would it mount into to detect the temp


I mounted mine by where the old intake duct is. I placed the thermostat on the return side where the coolant is at its hottest. It works really well.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

so you put a hole in the radiator line and mounted it there?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No I mounted the thermostat on top of the radiator. i did no cutting or anything of that nature it is on a braket I built and it just sits on the radiator.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright cool. Should I go with the one from the Z store "Tornado" kit or go with the Flex-a-lite one


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Whichever has a higher CFM will be better. But if memory serves me right both are fine.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well it's just there is a 70 dollar difference in price. If they are both good I am going with the cheaper Tornado kit


----------

